# help with deep cycle battery



## dbelanger24 (Aug 15, 2013)

hey guys,

I'd like to put a Deep cycle battery on my aluminum boat so I can run my fish finder, lights, and maybe even an auxiliary plug in. 
When it comes to electricity I can do simply wiring and that is it! I've given up on trying to understand it.

that being said I've narrowed it down to two choice. Now if you have a better suggestion or idea feel free to comment. your feedback helps!
by the way, I'm working on a tight budget here (who isn't) so I'd like to keep it under $120

here are the two batteries I've picked.

$89.99 plus $10.00 core charge

https://www.autozone.com/autozone/a...y/_/N-25ubZ1z141xg?itemIdentifier=298374_0_0_


https://www.sears.com/diehard-marine-deep-cycle-rv-battery-group-size-27m/p-02827524000P


----------



## 03sp500 (Aug 15, 2013)

I have had very good luck with these. 

https://www.acdelco.com/pdf/resource-library/Batteries/07-SS-0201-12_VoyagerSS.pdf

I have had my current one for 2 years and I have been using them for a long time (30 plus years). I generally get 5 years out of one. And I don't treat them very well. The model number is M274MF

I don't like any battery that Autozone sells and sears are good from what I hear but the AD Delco one has treated me well. Hope it helps


----------



## SumDumGuy (Aug 15, 2013)

My advice would be to check the replacement warranty and base purchase off that.

The last battery I bought had a 2 year replacement warranty. As luck would have it it died within the 2 year time frame (totally my fault). I took it back, expecting to have to pay some kind of pro-rated crap, but low and behold it was a straight up swap.
I didn't end up swapping but instead upgraded the battery and got a 2 year unconditional replacement with a further 6 year pro-rated warranty. The upgrade cost me $14; well worth it to me.

.02


----------



## Colbyt (Aug 15, 2013)

IMO, a true deep cycle should not be promoting CCA at all as cranking is not a function of a deep cycle. Oops it looks they all do.

I have been happy with this one: https://www.samsclub.com/sams/duracell-marine-battery-group-size-27dc/prod3590231.ip?sprodId=prod3590231


----------



## chrispy186 (Aug 15, 2013)

I have had excellent luck with the Diehards. Be careful though, there are 2 different models of that 27 series Diehard. One has a reserve of 135 minutes, the other 185 minutes. I'm not sure which is which but it says in the website.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Aug 15, 2013)

Check Walmart, they have a two year replacement plan on their deepcycle batteries. I have had two group 31 in my boat for the last four years and still going strong.They were about $100 if I remember right.


----------



## DanMC (Aug 15, 2013)

Optima Blue Top is a good choice !


----------



## marshman (Aug 19, 2013)

i have the everstart maxx from walmart..i got the group 29...its a beast...ive only used it twice but i ran it hard yesterday and i liked the results....the way i ran it yesterday i wouldve been already dead on the last battery i had...and i had plenty of juice left...


----------



## jethro (Aug 22, 2013)

I like Interstate batteries. They are worth the money if you use a good quality automatic float charger. If you don't use a quality float charger, just buy the cheapest battery you can find. In my opinion the charger is more important than the battery in the longevity of your batteries.


----------



## fish devil (Aug 22, 2013)

:twisted: I have two 31 series Diehards for my trolling motor. A 29 series Diehard for the gas motor and accessories. Never had issues with the Sears product.


----------



## dbelanger24 (Aug 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327045#p327045 said:


> fish devil » 22 Aug 2013, 19:38[/url]"]:twisted: I have two 31 series Diehards for my trolling motor. A 29 series Diehard for the gas motor and accessories. Never had issues with the Sears product.



Do you think i'll be able to run a trolling motor and fishfinder on one battery?


----------



## Zum (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes


----------



## FerrisBueller (Sep 3, 2013)

dbelanger24 said:


> Do you think i'll be able to run a trolling motor and fishfinder on one battery?



The only problem with running both a FF and a TM on one battery is there is a chance you could see some interference on the FF because of the TM. But you can always try it and find out if that's the case in your situation, then you may need to run a second battery.


----------



## T Man (Sep 10, 2013)

FF's draw so few amps you could run one off of a lawn tractor battery all weekend without charging.


----------



## marshman (Sep 11, 2013)

im running my color fishfinder on my trolling battery no problem... fishfinders really draw very little power... my plan on the boat im putting together is to have an extra battery for ff, lights, and an aux plug for livewell aerator...but im using a temp boat now just so i can go fishing, and im only using the one battery right now, and its working just fine.. i fish no less than 6 hour trips, and i run my trolling motor hard, ff on the whole time...

im running a group 29 everstart maxx...i think it was 80 or 90 bucks at walmart...


----------



## krawler (Sep 11, 2013)

The walmart group 29 everstart maxx batteries are what I use. I get more than 4 years out of them by using a smart charger and checking the electrolytes. I now use an on-board charger that stays plugged in when the boat is parked.

No matter what battery you decide to go with, nothing will kill it faster than using the wrong battery charger. If you're going to buy a new battery, then invest into a new smart battery charger too. One that will charge with at least 10 amps.

Walmart sells marine/rv group 27 and group 29 batteries. The group 27 is cheaper and might fit your needs best and leave some money over to buy a charger.


----------



## T Man (Sep 12, 2013)

I bought a pair of Exide deep cycle batteries from Academy Sports for around 70 each (on sale for $80 with a $10 mail in rebate) I have been fairly happy with them over the summer. I run a ff, 4-55w halogen lights, my nav lights and my ff off of one battery, and it will last me several hours with the big lights on. I am in the process of re-wiring my boat and upgrading to led's so my battery life should go through the roof.


----------



## DanMC (Sep 12, 2013)

Optima !


----------



## Scott1298 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned Costco. I've got a couple 24s that have worked fine for 2 years between my boat and holiday trailer... plus I bought a 27 this spring for my trolling motor; it wouldn't take a charge last week and the money was refunded with no questions asked when I took it back on the weekend. Only problem is it looks like I'll have to wait for them to restock next spring.


----------

